# scrape on dogs black nose ???



## mickeys_master

I just noticed a small scrape on my dogs (Chihuahua/terrier mix) nose. Her nose is all black and now has a small pink spot on the top. Its like the black was scraped off. Will it turn black again? Is this dangerous or anything I should be concerned with.

thanks


----------



## Bellasmom

I've had dogs that have gotten scraped in the past and it was no big deal. It healed up nicely. If you are really concerned ask your vet.


----------



## MegaMuttMom

My dog scraped the black off his nose by pretend burying stuff on our carpet. He would use his nose to push imaginary dirt and rubbed the poor thing raw. It took a while but it did grow back it's black but, it was kind of sad because the pink made us laugh at his stupid burying attempts.


----------



## sterkrazzy

the black came back on my dogs nose when he did something similar


----------



## mickeys_master

thanks everybody. I feel better about this.


----------



## Lili

My dog had a pink spot on the top of her nose when I got her 3 months ago, but it healed nicely.

She has another one now, which I think she might have gotten when she got spayed and stayed overnight at the vet's. Maybe she hurt herself in the cage she was kept in?! Who knows. But I now know it should heal nicely. So no worries for your pup!


----------

